# Walther or ProMag?



## MN_Swede (Jan 27, 2007)

Recently purchased a P99 AS, and have started looking for two hi cap mags. I know that ProMags don't work well in some guns, but don't know anyone who has tried them in a P99. Any comments appreciated!

My apologies if this topic has been beaten to death here before...


----------



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a 20 rd. magazine from National. It is a piece of junk! Do not get one!


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

I'd stick to original mags. CDNN has factory demos for $20 and new ones for $25 or 30.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I have 2 10 round Promags in .40 for the P99. I wouldn't recommend them. I have a FTF every other mag with them. Might be ok for range use if you can get them very cheap, and if you're the patient type.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

MN Swede:

FWIW:

I ordered 4 16rd S&W 99 mags from CDNN for less than $125.00 incld shipping. These are factory mags made by MecGar and work perfectly in the Walther P99's.

These are new factory mags, marked LEO use..

I ordered these about 4 days ago and they arrived today.

I wouldn't be messing with aftermarket mags when there are factory mags available.

I've read where the Walther versions are only 15rds because of some problems, so I'll just download my mags to 15rds and be good to go.

JMOFO,

Best Wishes,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Promags in a P99 is like ramming your head into a garbage can, and then climbing in :smt082 :smt082 :smt082

Stick w/ factory mags!


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Promags in a P99 is like ramming your head into a garbage can, and then climbing in :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## MN_Swede (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, I ordered the S&W (MecGar) 15 rd. mags. Appreciate the input!

Craig


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

stick with Walther factory mags.


----------

